# Limit question



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I was at one of the Metropark ponds today where they stocked some trout this week. I was pulling one after another with my 4-year old. I gave 10 away to a couple who had no fish of their own. They were fishing right by me and not having luck, so I felt bad. I had some idiots screaming at me that I was breaking the law by giving my fish away. So I have two questions.

1. Since I had my 4 year old with me, aren't I good for 10 fish, if the limit is 5?
2. Is there a rule saying I can't give my fish away as long as it doesn't put them over their limit?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely there is a law! You are NOT allowed to give fish away. It has to do with possession and so forth. Read the regulations...I believe that is where we got the answer the last time....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Your daughter's limit counts only if she is actively fishing. If an officer checks you and the 
Barbie pole is in the water but Missy is off pulling dandelions, you will get a citation if you have more than 2 poles in the water and/or the allowed limit of a single fisherman in possession.

As for the giveaway, You cannot give away your limit and continue to fish without a potential run-in with the warden. The party you gave the fish to cannot be in possesion of more than the limit. This was a big issue on Lake Erie during the spring jig bite. Some people received hefty fines.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just cause u give them away does not mean they dont go to ur limit cmon man 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Ironically the "idiots" were correct, not sure what that makes you. 

In all honesty, I think it is a common mistake but that doesn't make it any less wrong.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

First question: Do you have a license.

Second question: Don't you read the fishing Regs?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

In Cleveland Metroparks, the Trout Limit is 3 Trout each day. Metroparks have their own set of limits that may be different from the Statewide Limits.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

the rules say you can not buy or sell fish. As for the limit some lakes its 3 others its 5. Why the metro parks are not ALL the same is something else.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

My question is which lake is this at? I personally have never seen someone pull that many stocked bows out of anywhere I've fished in the Metroparks. I know I've never done that well on them. 

Also the guy made a mistake but we don't need to tear him a new one. He was taking his kid fishing and 'thought' he was following the rules. I have buddies I take fishing and want to keep a 10-12" bass until I tell them otherwise. Point is some people aren't hardcore researching fisherman like a majority of us on here, mistakes can be made. I agree it shouldn't have happened but the guy posted on here for opinions from other anglers, not to get condemned.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man i guess im as dumb as you are. back when i did alot of crappie fishing here in indiana i gave them away all the time. i would walk down the bank fishing with alittle pinky jig and catch crappie around guys bobber fishing. i would ask if they wanted the fish.

we use to hold tournaments where i use to work. after the tournament some people gave all there fish away. we even had a dnr guy wandering around and he never said a word about us doing that. the limit on crappie was 25 and 12 on white bass. some guys would leave with over 100 fish. they were taking them to stock there ponds.

i just never thought about it not being legal. i just gave them away. but i did know the guys that were taking over there limits home was braking the law.
sherman


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

jbanker said:


> My question is which lake is this at? I personally have never seen someone pull that many stocked bows out of anywhere I've fished in the Metroparks. I know I've never done that well on them.
> 
> Also the guy made a mistake but we don't need to tear him a new one. He was taking his kid fishing and 'thought' he was following the rules. I have buddies I take fishing and want to keep a 10-12" bass until I tell them otherwise. Point is some people aren't hardcore researching fisherman like a majority of us on here, mistakes can be made. I agree it shouldn't have happened but the guy posted on here for opinions from other anglers, not to get condemned.


but here what the G W will tell you it's you job to know the rules the had out a book with evey lic it's you job to know the laws ..there here to inforce them


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I hear ya, I wouldn't be caught dead with fish like that. its like people keeping dink steelhead and tons of them out of RR, it's going to happen and they may or may not get caught. People just need to be educated so this kind of occurrences decreases.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

In Cleveland Metroparks, trout limit varies by location. At locations where ODNR seasonally assists with some stocking, the trout limit defaults to the state limit for lakes/ponds and is 5 per angler/day (these include Shadow Lake, Hinckley Lake, and Ohio & Erie Canal fishing area). In all other Metroparks lakes the limit is 3 trout per angler/day (include Wallace, Ranger, Ledge, and Judges lakes). In the rivers (ie: Rocky and Chagrin), you can only keep 2 trout per angler/day this time of year, and there is a minimum size in the rivers of 12 inches.

The state reg, which applies in Cleveland Metroparks, is that any trout given away count towards your limit. So, if you have two legal anglers _actively fishing_ in your group and choose to give your fish away instead of keeping them yourself you can give away 10 total (as long as you were fishing a lake listed above with a limit of 5 per angler/day). In other words, you must immediately release any fish in excess of your limit, whether you are keeping them, giving them away, or a combination of both. 

Hope this clarifies.

Tight lines,
Mike Durkalec
Cleveland Metroparks


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Can someone post the actual rule?

I say he is allowed to give away his limit. But then he and his 4 yo old are done. This was my thinking.



> The state reg, which applies in Cleveland Metroparks, is that any trout given away count towards your limit. So, if you have two legal anglers _actively fishing_ in your group and choose to give your fish away instead of keeping them yourself you can give away 10 total (as long as you were fishing a lake listed above with a limit of 5 per angler/day). In other words, you must immediately release any fish in excess of your limit, whether you are keeping them, giving them away, or a combination of both.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Can someone post the actual rule?
> 
> I say he is allowed to give away his limit. But then he and his 4 yo old are done. This was my thinking.


If you search the Lake Erie forums, you will find a lengthy discussion on this from back in the spring. Lundy went to the DNR for clarification. As I recall, the regulation as stands is ambiguous and open to interpretation and they want a re-write so it can be clarified. 

You may continue fishing after you have kept your limit provided you C&R.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

It is what Mike said. You can legally give away your limit but you must release any of the same species after that limit is reached. You DO NOT have to quit fishing. I have no idea, other than what Mike said, what the Metro Parks rules are but the ODNR does not prohibit giving, not selling, your fish to someone else as long as you stay within the limits. If anyone can post somethoing to the contrary I would like to see it....


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I guess I must clarify. I didn't give away my limit, and then keep another limit for myself. I didn't keep anything for myself. I gave 10 away to two people with licenses, who caught nothing. My daughter was actively fishing with me, reeling in fish.

And for those that called me an idiot, can you please tell me in my initial post where I said I gave away 10 and then kept fish myself?

Thanks for calling me an idiot, guess I should have posted this elsewhere.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

KTkiff said:


> I guess I must clarify. I didn't give away my limit, and then keep another limit for myself. I didn't keep anything for myself. I gave 10 away to two people with licenses, who caught nothing. My daughter was actively fishing with me, reeling in fish.
> 
> So am I still an idiot for this??? Thanks guys.


No, you are not an idiot and thank you for posting. 

I can understand the reaction of the other anglers. Watching someone give away fish after fish can leave a bad taste.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good job! Some days those stockers go crazy.

I'm sure the fishless fisherman appreciated your trout.
I saw no problem with your original post, don't know why everyone gets jumpy, especially when they don't know the regs as well as they think they do.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Crawler, you are always a voice of reason! I love watching people jumping to conclusions!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> Can someone post the actual rule?
> 
> I say he is allowed to give away his limit. But then he and his 4 yo old are done. This was my thinking.


Here you go: http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-08

(F) It shall be unlawful for any person to *take or possess singly or in the aggregate* more than five rainbow or steelhead trout, lake trout, brown trout, golden trout, coho, chinook, or pink salmon daily, from any waters in this state; excepting therefrom these areas listed in paragraph (H)(1) of rule 1501:31-13-01 of the Administrative Code. It shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess more than two trout or salmon species(as listed in this paragraph) in lake Erie and its tributaries from September first through May fifteenth.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Sharp Charge said:


> Here you go: http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-13-08
> 
> (F) It shall be unlawful for any person to *take or possess singly or in the aggregate* more than five rainbow or steelhead trout, lake trout, brown trout, golden trout, coho, chinook, or pink salmon daily, from any waters in this state; excepting therefrom these areas listed in paragraph (H)(1) of rule 1501:31-13-01 of the Administrative Code. It shall be unlawful for any person to take or possess more than two trout or salmon species(as listed in this paragraph) in lake Erie and its tributaries from September first through May fifteenth.


I read down through these rules and no where does it say you cant give away your fish. I give fish away quite often myself.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Sharp. I too gave away my and my daughter's trout in the past as I don't like the taste of them and you're not supposed to put back any trout caught during these stockings.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

t.stuller said:


> I read down through these rules and no where does it say you cant give away your fish. I give fish away quite often myself.


By giving away your fish, you have taken them from the water. You may not take or possess more than the limit... So long as you stay within the limit for the species you're fine.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Actually you could fish all day even if you caught 100 trout as long at you threw them back.I see nothing wrong with what KTKIFF did even though it was against the law BECAUSE his daughter and him were really bonding. AND I bet he will never make that mistake again. KTKIFF you teach her how to fish and you will have a fishing buddy for a long time .


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG. Beat the dead horse.
Poor guy went fishing, gave his fish to someone, no laws broken, good report, done.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The question has been answered. Nothing more to add here. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> Thanks Sharp. I too gave away my and my daughter's trout in the past as I don't like the taste of them and you're not supposed to put back any trout caught during these stockings.


I've never heard you couldn't release a fish caught from a freshly stocked lake. Sure they may be over stressed and fail to survive but a portion of the stocked fish fall to that outcome already.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> I guess I must clarify. I didn't give away my limit, and then keep another limit for myself. I didn't keep anything for myself. I gave 10 away to two people with licenses, who caught nothing. My daughter was actively fishing with me, reeling in fish.
> 
> And for those that called me an idiot, can you please tell me in my initial post where I said I gave away 10 and then kept fish myself?
> 
> Thanks for calling me an idiot, guess I should have posted this elsewhere.


if your refering to what i said i am sorry, i said it in jest. and just to let you know your not alone in giving fish away. i have done it at many times when i would start out planning to clean the fish. by the time i was done i would just be tired and not want to clean the fish. and i know people that dont get to fish much. so i took my fish and gave them to friends that really was thankfull to get them. and im not one to let fish go to waste.

and i have given many fish away at the lake when i knew i didnt want to clean them. but i have never given away more than my limit. maby 15 or 20 crappies or a couple of eyes or maby a bass or two. and the people i gave them to wasnt doing so good and was really glad to get the fish.

it seem alot of us give our fish away at one time or other. so if you are an idiot then you have plenty of good company. i really just think you are a good responsible person. and again if me saying i was as dumd as you for giving our fish away made you feel like i was calling you an idiot, i am truely sorry. i didnt mean anything bad, because i do the same thing.
sherman


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Can someone post the actual rule?
> 
> I say he is allowed to give away his limit. But then he and his 4 yo old are done. This was my thinking.


They are "done" if you define "done" as keeping more fish, but certainly one can continue to fish after they catch their limit if they release them.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

> In Cleveland Metroparks, trout limit varies by location. At locations where ODNR seasonally assists with some stocking, the trout limit defaults to the state limit for lakes/ponds and is 5 per angler/day (these include Shadow Lake, Hinckley Lake, and Ohio & Erie Canal fishing area). In all other Metroparks lakes the limit is 3 trout per angler/day (include Wallace, Ranger, Ledge, and Judges lakes). In the rivers (ie: Rocky and Chagrin), you can only keep 2 trout per angler/day this time of year, and there is a minimum size in the rivers of 12 inches.
> 
> The state reg, which applies in Cleveland Metroparks, is that any trout given away count towards your limit. So, if you have two legal anglers actively fishing in your group and choose to give your fish away instead of keeping them yourself you can give away 10 total (as long as you were fishing a lake listed above with a limit of 5 per angler/day). In other words, you must immediately release any fish in excess of your limit, whether you are keeping them, giving them away, or a combination of both.


I was at Shadow, so the limit is 5 per person, not 3, correct? Still wondering why people are saying (in a nice way) I broke the law???


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KTkiff said:


> I was at Shadow, so the limit is 5 per person, not 3, correct? Still wondering why people are saying (in a nice way) I broke the law???


To be precise, you could only give 5 away. You daughter would need to catch 5 and she could give her 5 away....


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It would be so less complitcated if you would just release the fish to begin with lol. just sayin, not like I'm against keeping them or anything because I'm not.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I cant believe how rude some people are. The purpose of this site is for people to communicate and help each other. I hope the mods close this thread, and to the new fellow that asked the question, "I hope you keep posting and enjoy the sight."


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont see the big deal. Those trout would die quickly after being released. Farm raised trout are very delicate. My 2 cents.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope your post wasn't directed at me. I was mainly just kinda joking, wasn't trying to be rude. And I do agree with your post



> I dont see the big deal. Those trout would die quickly after being released. Farm raised trout are very delicate. My 2 cents.


Umm...no. Well once the water warms up in the summer they will. I've caught hatchery trout that have survived multiple years in a stream. In the places that are mentioned in this thread I would have to agree it isn't a big deal. But they aren't that delicate.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

as I see it you can only take your limit out of the water. Lets say it's 5 fish. You can take out five fish that day. 

If you catch 5 and keep them and then catch lets say 2 more and give them to someone else even though they have zero I still think that is wrong. That's my opinion. The gentleman here did what he wanted. I don't know if that's the law and I do no t care. My limit = the fish I keep out of the water.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> as I see it you can only take your limit out of the water. Lets say it's 5 fish. You can take out five fish that day.
> 
> If you catch 5 and keep them and then catch lets say 2 more and give them to someone else even though they have zero I still think that is wrong. That's my opinion. The gentleman here did what he wanted. I don't know if that's the law and I do no t care. My limit = the fish I keep out of the water.


LOL,,, I can see you now
4 guys on the perch boat. The guy on the RIGHT side of the boat has to quit because he threw his 30 in the cooler,,,, 
LMAO AGAIN! It'll NEVER HAPPEN! 

WHO CARES,,,  LOVE THY NEIGHBOR!
I hand my pole to the kids & woman. Let THEM crank 'em in. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, I can see you now
> 4 guys on the perch boat. The guy on the RIGHT side of the boat has to quit because he threw his 30 in the cooler,,,,
> LMAO AGAIN! It'll NEVER HAPPEN!
> 
> ...


That exact perch scenario was played out on Lake Erie this summer and ODNR boarded and fined a few head boats. There was a big discussion here on the topic. 

As for handing off your pole to the kids and woman, that's fine, they reel in the fish it goes towards their limit nothing wrong with that.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Please stop - the horse is dead.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> OMG. Beat the dead horse.
> Poor guy went fishing, gave his fish to someone, no laws broken, good report, done.





KaGee said:


> The question has been answered. Nothing more to add here.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire





creekcrawler said:


> Please stop - the horse is dead.


Apparently some couldn't take the hint. 

It helps to read the whole thread before you make a comment.


----------

